# Adding Night to RCI Reservation-Renting DVC



## wed100105 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am a Wyndham owner and am not all that familiar with DVC. I was lucky enough to get a trade into Bay Lake Tower for January 27-February 3. Flight options are much better for us if we fly out on Monday, February 4, but I'm really not interested in changing resorts for one night since we'd be packing up a five-year-old (her birthday is that day!) and an eighteen-month-old. Is renting out points for a one bedroom for one night something that is easy for a DVC member to do? I know with Wyndham I have to use a guest certificate so renting for one night isn't a great option for me. Could anyone provide what a typical night would cost for Sunday, February 3, in a one bedroom renting through an owner? Is it even something that there is availability for right now?

Thanks so much in advance for any help you could give me!
~Nicole


----------



## lily28 (Aug 3, 2012)

Baylake 2/3-2/4/13. 1 bedroom lake view which is usually rci reservation 37 points. Standard view 34 points. Studio lake view 19 points. Studio standard view 16 points. Dvc points rent for $11-12 per points.  Good luck


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 3, 2012)

Since I see you own a lot of Bonnet Creek points, I am thinking that you love Orlando.  So maybe you might have an annual pass.  If so, I would try to see what the annual pass rate might be.  That way you have control over your reservation and there is a better chance of staying in the same unit.

The other thing that I would consider if I were in your shoes would be to book Saturday and Sunday night at Bonnet Creek and move Sat night.  This way you are not dealing with moving on your daughter's birthday.  If you are the owner, not sure why you would need a guest certificate for Wyndham.

I would also consider moving to a value unit for the one night.  Disney can move your stuff for you.  I would look into one of the princess rooms at one of the value or moderate resorts.  I am not sure which one has them, but I recently saw an ad that showed them and they looked neat. I know the "pirate bed" rooms are the Port Orleans I think, but the princess room were somewhere else.  Imagine bringing your daughter back from the day at the park and now she is staying in a princess room since it is her birthday and she is a princess.  Just a thought.  Rooms at the moderate resorts should be less expensive.

It is a tricky situation making RCI reservations and air fares work together.

Good Luck!


----------



## wed100105 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I could book at Wyndham and not have to use a guest certificate. I was referring to not knowing if DVC was the same way. (I'm assuming owners wouldn't want to use a guest certificate for a one-night stay if they received few of them.) I think the Art of Animation rooms look neat, but am not sure my husband would want to move. We moved from Beach Club Villas to Hilton Grand Vacation Clubs on I-Drive and it was a bit of a pain-in-the-butt. Granted, if Disney was moving us, it would be easier. 

I was thinking of flying down Friday, January 25, and staying two nights at Wyndham Bonnet Creek and then trying to get an extra night through a DVC rental. That way we fly Frontier down to MCO. Otherwise, Alleigiant flies Sundays to Sanford. We did that on our last trip and it was ok. We rent a car either way so it's not an issue. Flight schedules haven't been released that far (should be any day now) and that would help with the decisions. 

We own at Bonnet Creek, but don't use our points there. We don't have annual passes. DH is military and we're lucky enough to get some great ticket discounts that way.


----------



## klynn (Aug 3, 2012)

I have rented several times from a DVC owner to add on to my RCI exchanges. I always rent from the same DVC owner. I have never been able to stay in the same unit as the one from RCI. So even if you do rent from a DVC owner, there is no guarantee that you will be in the same unit. Perhaps you don't mind moving within BLT? The person I rent from charges $10/point. If she could get you a 1BR at BLT a standard view would cost $330.00; a lake view would cost 370.00; and a magic kingdom view would cost $460.00. Have fun! We stayed in a 2BR at BLT in January and had a wonderful time!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 3, 2012)

It is possible to stay in the same unit. You need to know what category your RCI reservation is in --- or ask the owner you are renting from to ask DVC by giving DVC the reservation #. The reservation number is different from the confirmation number. You will need to call the DVC number on your RCI confirmation to get the reservation #.

Then when you rent, ask that the owner that you are renting from link the two reservations.

In May I did this on 4 different units. 

It is possible, but making sure you have the same unit type, and linking the reservations is key.

Good luck!
elaine


----------



## wed100105 (Aug 3, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> It is possible to stay in the same unit. You need to know what category your RCI reservation is in --- or ask the owner you are renting from to ask DVC by giving DVC the reservation #. The reservation number is different from the confirmation number. You will need to call the DVC number on your RCI confirmation to get the reservation #.
> 
> Then when you rent, ask that the owner that you are renting from link the two reservations.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the replies. It's incredibly helpful! Wow-it makes staying for a week for $950 (our cost for the points, plus RCI $189, plus $95 to Disney) that much better of a deal!


----------



## wed100105 (Aug 3, 2012)

Another question for those of you who have done this before....

How is it to switch from a Disney resort to another Disney resort. I was thinking of booking a room in the Cars Family Suite at Art of Animation. My daughter loves Cars and it looks awesome. Part of the moving that we hated was the loading everything up and getting it up to the other resort. If Disney takes it from one room (or one lobby) to the next, that would free up the day a little more for us. 

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 3, 2012)

*BLT for 2/3/13*

1 BR is available today at BLT for 34 DVC points for std view, 37 points lake view and 47 points theme park view.  Most DVC owners would ask at least $12 per point for a new renter. 

This is from all ears.net

"I'm splitting my stay between two (or more) Disney resorts, but I won't have a car. How will my luggage get to the other resort(s)?

The Disney resorts will move your luggage for you while you're out enjoying yourself. Be sure to ask about this at check-in and again at check-out to make sure everyone knows where you and your luggage should be going. One caveat: Your luggage usually moves at a more leisurely pace than you; you might arrive at your new resort ready to take a swim and find that your bathing suit is still somewhere en route. Be prepared with a few things in a tote bag if you think this possibility could interfere with your plans."


----------



## QueenDoOver (Aug 3, 2012)

wed100105 said:


> Another question for those of you who have done this before....
> 
> How is it to switch from a Disney resort to another Disney resort. I was thinking of booking a room in the Cars Family Suite at Art of Animation. My daughter loves Cars and it looks awesome. Part of the moving that we hated was the loading everything up and getting it up to the other resort. If Disney takes it from one room (or one lobby) to the next, that would free up the day a little more for us.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies!



I am also staying at BLT starting Aug 11th, then switching to SSR on Aug 18th, and then on to CBR on Aug 25th.   It is easy peasy.  Just let front desk know that you will need your luggage moved for you.  They will send bell clerk to pick up luggage and deliver it to your new room.  You just go about your day.  You would want to pack a day bag to make sure you had everything you needed until your luggage arrived.  It will cost you extra in tips, but that is it.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 3, 2012)

We do it quite frequently.  I just call bell services the day we are moving when I have everything ready.  It takes them about anywhere from 10 min to 30 min to come to the room.  They load everything up, count the bags and give me a ticket.  They keep refrigerated stuff separate if you have any of those.  They also told me they can keep frozen stuff, too, but this last trip, they put my frozen stuff in the refrigerator defrosting 4 days worth of food way too soon, but that was the first time something like that happened to me.  We tell them where we are going and the stuff usually gets to the new resort between 3 and 4.  They will tell you the approximate time.

We do express check out, so we walk out behind them and head to our new resort to check in.  We will carry ourselves to the new resort a bag with any electronics or medicines and check that with bell services ourselves at the new resort and tell them that it needs to be put in the secure cage.  We also have a bag packed with what we feel we will need for the day depending on if we are heading to a park or to the pool.

This past trip was our first without a car.  I gave in and rented one the first couple of days to stock up on stuff, but I used wegoshop the rest of the trip for grocery shopping.  We ran into the same problem as you.  Airfare leaving on Sun, was over $400 a person, but by leaving on Tuesday, it was only $111.  We are DVC member so i could have stayed in our same unit until Tues, but then I figured by changing resorts it forced me to get ready to leave earlier.  When we moved I had already designated the totally packed suitcases and we were only allowed to use our carry on bags for stuff the last few days.  It did help make sure we were ready for the plane that final morning.  Some families are more organized than mine.  Mine is not.

Have fun!


----------



## wed100105 (Aug 3, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> We do it quite frequently.  I just call bell services the day we are moving when I have everything ready.  It takes them about anywhere from 10 min to 30 min to come to the room.  They load everything up, count the bags and give me a ticket.  They keep refrigerated stuff separate if you have any of those.  They also told me they can keep frozen stuff, too, but this last trip, they put my frozen stuff in the refrigerator defrosting 4 days worth of food way too soon, but that was the first time something like that happened to me.  We tell them where we are going and the stuff usually gets to the new resort between 3 and 4.  They will tell you the approximate time.
> 
> We do express check out, so we walk out behind them and head to our new resort to check in.  We will carry ourselves to the new resort a bag with any electronics or medicines and check that with bell services ourselves at the new resort and tell them that it needs to be put in the secure cage.  We also have a bag packed with what we feel we will need for the day depending on if we are heading to a park or to the pool.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your in-depth reply. I truly appreciate it! I am thinking that this may be the way to go. I know my daughter would love the Cars, Little Mermaid, or Finding Nemo family suite and it would be half the price of another night at BLT with a military discount. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nicole,
and it could be Disney "magic" that changes the room into her "dream" room for that final night.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 3, 2012)

Nicole, please report back if you end up in Cars Family Suite. I've been thinking about that for our next Disney World vacation (well, I'm going back and forth between that and renting Bonnet Creek directly from a Wyndham member.) Alas, I don't own a RCI trader, so thought those family suites would be a good option to stay onsite in a bigger unit with a kinda-kitchen, and cheaper (?) than renting a one-bedroom from a DVC owner. 

And my daughter loves Cars, too....*sighs*


----------



## got4boys (Aug 3, 2012)

wed100105 said:


> Thanks everyone. I could book at Wyndham and not have to use a guest certificate. I was referring to not knowing if DVC was the same way. (I'm assuming owners wouldn't want to use a guest certificate for a one-night stay if they received few of them.)



DVC does not charge for guest certificates even for a 1 night stay. 

Peggy


----------

